# Heading to Syncrofest tonight



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

For the 4th year, me and a friend are crashing Syncrofest in our Quantum Syncro Wagons in Hollister CA this weekend. It says Syncro on our cars, so they can't turn us away. :laugh:
Will post pics Sunday when we get back.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

https://vimeo.com/126699177


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Totally awesome! Any pictures?


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Iroczgirl said:


> Totally awesome! Any pictures?


x2 :thumbup:


----------

